# Stopped at light, ECU says car doing 122mph???



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

54K miles something is bound to happen. I can't really search on my phone but do a search. Its a known problem with a fix. 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## eljackso (Apr 23, 2011)

Found it, my bad - many thanks on that one. Warranty coverage appears to be an issue is it is the VSS or wheel sensor...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi eljackso

Have you started a service request with a Customer Care Agent to document this issue? Please let me know if you go to the dealer and if you would like for me to document this issue and start a service request for you. I apologize for the frustrating experience. I am here to assist you. Please send me a private message if you would like my help. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's a firmware upgrade to fix this issue. 

The dealership wanted to "replicate" the issue and my car wouldn't do it for them. I saw it happen on the way home and took a video to show them. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

